# not real happy with myself



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

Went to the pass Friday 6-6 to try out my new kayak I received for my birthday. Put two rods in the holders. While paddling I used the paddle as rudder, started to paddle again and the paddle caught one of my reels and deep six it went. Searched but to no avail.. Lost my Calcutta 200 and 7 1/2 foot Falcon rod. Not real happy. If anyone finds it please PM me. Lesson learned the hard way. Tie down everything.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Ties are not real practical for your rods. Most kayakers use rod floats. Piece of foam that is slit so that you can slide it over your rod (usually in front of your reel). Anyplace that sells kayaks and fishing gear will have them.

-hook


----------

